# Intel 3000 HD and Nvidia GT252M



## SeanM (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello all,
I need some help configuring my X.org. I ran X -configure but the file generated does not have the screen resolution that I want. Would be great if someone could help me out here.
xorg.conf.new: http://pastebin.com/KSzbkY7z
I need to get the resolution 1366X768
Thanks


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 7, 2012)

Did you read this yet?

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------



## SeanM (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, I did actually. I tried setting the modes to the resolution but no avail. That's why I thought of posting in the forum.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 23, 2013)

I get an unknown paste ID error trying to access your xorg.conf file using the URL you  provided. Is it me or is the link incorrect? BTW, it might also be good to paste your Xorg.0.log file.


----------

